# Can chickens 'smell' things?



## Peggi

I heard somewhere that birds don't have a sense of smell. Is this true? If so, how do they know when a skunk or fox has been in the area? Or do they rely solely on their sight?


----------



## robopetz

Really? My silkie Pheobie will shake her head no even before she tastes or pecks at a new food I try to give her. She is the only picky eater I have known. Normally chickens eat anything, not this silkie. Lol


----------



## Apyl

Chickens have a very good sense of smell.


----------



## 7chicks

Apyl said:


> Chickens have a very good sense of smell.


I thought so but then the question got me wondering. I know whenever I give the girls something new, they seem to "sniff" it before trying a bite. They find a sucker to try it first and watch that one's reaction before the rest will try it. Funny to watch. So much they express in those little faces of theirs.


----------



## Peggi

Interesting. The way they perceive odor must be different. I see them wipe their beaks to clean of something they don't like, but thought it had more to do with texture than smell or taste, cause a lot of times they will go back and try again. Apparently, there was a big study done on human genome (I googled) and they have a great sense of smell. I need to pay closer attention to their behavior to learn more about how their sense of smell works. Curious and curiouser.


----------



## maria

Does anyone let their chickens free range in the backyard and have an issue with chicken poop getting on your shoes whenever you venture out? 
I have only 4 hens who I free range when I am out with them....but now whenever I go out I can be sure to have poop on my shoes!


----------

